# Let the gardening begin!



## spryte (Mar 31, 2007)

I got a lot done on my garden today.  I live 'in' the city and have no yard at all.  So every year, it's a new container garden for me!  I MUST add color to the dreary dreary city that I call home!

Last weekend I put out two little pots of pansies.  Then Tuesday evening we pulled the palm trees out of the house.  They hate it in the house.  We have no good sunny windows.  So hopefully they'll perk up now that they're outside.  

I filled a half barrel at the corner of the house with Snowfix.  Three planters in front & one pot on the side with Violas (I bought more than I thought!! But they smell GREAT!)  Two pots of red Dyanthus on the side... One pot of Marguerite Daisies on the side... and last year's Chives are beautiful (and totally tasty!)  Ohhh... and I found some Hens & Chicks at the nursery and put them in a shallow terracotta bowl.  I was kinda hoping for a birdbath... but all the ones I could find were too big (and it would probably be stolen anyway)

Oh... and while we were reconditioning the soil... Lil Mr Spryte found a sprouted acorn... so he planted it in a pot to try to grow it. 

We got a permit from the city (after almost a year of waiting!!)  to plant a tree in front of our house.  So now we have to cut out a section of concrete sidewalk and pick out a non-invasive species!  (that will hopefully provide a bit of shade and privacy!)

Pictures coming, as soon as I can locate the gosh-darned cable for the camera!

Tell us what's going on in your garden!


----------



## amber (Mar 31, 2007)

For the time being, we have mud season here in Maine   I can relate to all of the plants you have mentioned though.  Container gardening is great if you dont have space.  I've grown vegetables in containers, sort of like a salad bowl of lettuce, tomatoes, herbs, etc.  

I have a very small garden for veggies so I have to plan my garden carefully.  I have a lot of flowers (perennials) that have been in my bed for years.  It's time to add some nutrients to my soil soon.  I like to use composted-dehydrated cow manure and peat moss, as well as all the liquid gold from my compost pile   Happy gardening!  Oh btw, it's suppose to be warm tomorrow (50 degrees) and then back to snow, rain, and sleet for Monday


----------



## Constance (Mar 31, 2007)

Spryte, I'd recommend a Bradford Pear for your tree. It's easy to keep contained, and blooms in the early spring,


----------



## callie (Mar 31, 2007)

I never heard of having to get a permit from the city to plant a tree!  That's kind of sad...


----------



## spryte (Mar 31, 2007)

callie said:
			
		

> I never heard of having to get a permit from the city to plant a tree!  That's kind of sad...



I have no yard, so it has to be planted in the sidewalk infront of my house.  But still... it's only making the city better!!


----------



## callie (Mar 31, 2007)

Really!  I think the city should be saying "thank you" to you instead of making you wait over a year for permission.


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 31, 2007)

*i know the feeling....*

I know exactly how you feel. I just transfered some of my seedlings from the seed flats to 8oz cups. All the seeds i transfered were hot peppers. I am growing so many things this year. I am growing about a bunch of hot peppers, heirloom tomatoes, tomatillos, and a few herbs. I don't have a huge yard like my father (he has 3/4 acre) but im thankful that i do have a yard. You know whats strange. Every year i make my garden bigger and im like there..there is no way im going to run out of room. Well every year i found things to fill it up and end up thinking "dang i wish i could also grow this". The tomatoes and hot peppers take up most of the room. I do have some sweet peppers (bells & cubanellas). 

Ncage


----------



## spryte (Mar 31, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh.... tomatillos!!!!  I'd love to grow those!!  I always get my plants already started from the nursery (again... no sunny windows)  We grow hot peppers every year... and usually a couple of other veggies too.

Unfortunately... I can't find the cable for my camera... and I didn't realize that  the memory card wasn't in the camera (I could use the card reader then!)  So, if they haven't been stolen or vandalized during the night... I'll take new pics tomorrow!


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 1, 2007)

Spent 3 hours hacking away at ivy and honeysuckle that was overgrowing the entire back garden.  The honeysuckle was so out of control that it was covering my lavendar tree.  Not acceptable.  Ivy and honeysuckle fight back when you pull on them.  I had to get the hedgeclipper, a weedwacker and a pruner to wrestle them into submission.  Three hours and 7 gigantic leaf bags later, I can see the garden walls again.  I look like I walked a mine field.

I also removed all the ornamental things...a mannequin, a brass headboard, assorted ground stakes, a hobby horse, a potters bench.  I'll clean them and reintroduce them to the gardens.  Then, they will all be restrung with lights for nighttime viewing pleasure....but that's next week's project.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 1, 2007)

I grow everything in large containers in a 8 by 10 green house our season is short but I swear you can grow at least 3 tomato plants in a 5 gallon container  right now im growing my stuff from seeds in the house at a sunny window I have a large rack on wheels which I cover with a large piece of plastic which turns into a mini green house when I stick my hand in there its warm and humid and I water them with warm water my seeds always start to sprout in a couple of day rather than 7 to 14 days this way.Believe me when I say I am not a gardener but tomatoes are so easy once you try.


----------



## callie (Apr 1, 2007)

I started my garden today!  April 1...yeah!  Everything from seeds.  I do container planting since our growing season is so short.  I started tomatoes, jalepenos, basil, spearmint, and some poppies.  I love the smell of warm, wet dirt - even if it is in the house!


----------



## spryte (Apr 2, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Believe me when I say I am not a gardener but tomatoes are so easy once you try.



I did tomatoes for the first time last year.  And I wasn't thrilled with the results.  The hot-house on-the-vine tomatoes from the grocery store were better.  I don't think I'm going to do them again.


----------



## Dina (Apr 2, 2007)

We planted a madarin tree and built a new garden in the opposite corner of our first garden.  We added some dianthums, a lavender wisteria and a white/lavender bonganvilia.  We're fixing to add more flowers and plants to our flower bed against the side of the house in our backyard.  My husband and I love gardening and it's so much fun watching everything bloom at this time of year.  I'll try to post some pictures on here soon.


----------



## Claire (Apr 7, 2007)

I wish.  The ground is still frozen here, and a late freeze has done in many of my bulbs!  Boo hoo!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 7, 2007)

Im freezing!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 7, 2007)

Claire & Sush - I hear you both!  I had the rototiller rented for this weekend to get my garden turned and ready for peas in a few weeks.  As I type, I am watching the snow fly ...


----------



## RMS (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm hoping that what I've planted doesn't freeze tonight!
Good thing I only planted a few annuals and didn't get into the veggies yet!


----------



## QSis (Apr 7, 2007)

spryte said:
			
		

> I did tomatoes for the first time last year. And I wasn't thrilled with the results. The hot-house on-the-vine tomatoes from the grocery store were better. I don't think I'm going to do them again.


 
What???  What varieties of tomatoes did you plant, spryte?

In my experience, there is NO better tomato flavor than those grown in my back yard, whether I start them from seed or buy young plants.

Lee


----------



## RMS (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree Qsis, 
I've never bought a store brand tomato that even came close to the taste of one that I grew at home.


----------



## Claire (Apr 8, 2007)

For those of us with a short growing season, "Early Girls" are great.  They really do produce a yummy tomato a bit before other breeds do.  For those who have no success whatsoever with growing tomatoes (I didn't in either Hawaii and Florida), grow small varieties (cherries, grapes, patios) and cover with a few yards of inexpensive green netting (that you can buy from your local fabric shop) just when they are about to turn red.  I don't start much from seed any more, simply because it is such a short growing season here.  Better produce than when I live in warm year-round places, but you only have it seasonally.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 8, 2007)

We planted our vegetable garden with our 5 year old grandson's help today. Or at least we got a start on it. About 6 different heirloom tomato plants including one cherry tomato plant & two Romas also an Italian plant San Marcos I think? Flat leaf parsley, & of course a bunch of basil. Oh yes, sun flowers!


----------



## ncage1974 (Apr 8, 2007)

*best tomato....*

Anyone who wants the BEST tomato bar non heirloom or not heirloom try something called sungold. Now you will probably have to grow it from seed because ive never heard of it being available to anyone locally but it taste like a sweet orange. It is a cherry type tomato though. Ive grown a lot of varieties and this is the one i have to grow every year.


----------



## spryte (Apr 8, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> What???  What varieties of tomatoes did you plant, spryte?
> 
> In my experience, there is NO better tomato flavor than those grown in my back yard, whether I start them from seed or buy young plants.
> 
> Lee



It was labeled as a Patio Tomato.  There was no other name.  I was very disappointed.  Although last year, as a whole, my garden didn't produce nearly as well as it did the previous year.  But my hot peppers where still fabulously hot & tasty.  I just wasn't happy with the tomatoes.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 8, 2007)

We're having below freezing lows and the top third of my tomatos, peppers and something else (?) froze. We covered it (18x12) with sheets and then plastic. I think we have 2 more evil nights.

As sad as I am, I cannot begin to understand what farms are going through.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 8, 2007)

Half-Baked, if you can keep the rest of the plants from freezing, the plants may survive. Yes, we have predicted two more nights of this frigid weather


----------



## Constance (Apr 8, 2007)

The temperature has gotten down into the lower 20's for 3 nights now. Last night was clear, and when I got up this morning, the north field was white.

Our peach crop is gone. The farmers have covered their strawberries, so we'll hope for the best. I'm just grateful I don't have the greenhouses anymore. I'd have had all kinds of things sitting outside at this time of year. You can wash off a light frost, if you get out before the sun comes up, but there's nothing you can do about a hard freeze.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 8, 2007)

I have do not veggie planting yet.  Still want it warm up.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 8, 2007)

The "Old Farmer's Almanac" was quite off this year.  I'm a bit crushed actually ... I've relied on it every year, whether we were living in Oregon or here in Wisconsin, even when I only had a container garden.   mmmmm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 9, 2007)

I planted 'Robert'.   Get it?????


----------



## JohnL (Apr 9, 2007)

Last week I tilled Dad's garden, lil sis #1's garden and my garden. Glad I didn't plant anything yet cuz it's been too darned cold since then 
Where the heck is global warming when you need it?


----------



## Claire (Apr 10, 2007)

My husband says he wants all the global warming pundits to parade down Main Street naked this week.


----------



## Quadlex (Apr 10, 2007)

I so miss my old house.  I grew up in it (15 years) and had to move two years ago, when mum and dad sold it.  I went from a great big 4 sided kitchen (3 sides were benches with the stovetop, sink and a breakfast bar in each one respectively, the other side was what you walked along to enter and leave and had the fridges, pantry and cupboards) with walk-in pantry and cealing to floor cupboards, to my current one bench kitchen, with reach-in pantry, very little cupboard space, sink and cooktop taking up most of it, and a dinky fridge.  I also went from 2 and a half acres of wonderful bush, meadow and garden to 2 postage stamps front and back.  The front garden is my sister's "Grow something pretty to impress my friends with my Ikea house, that I can't kill through total neglect" garden, and I'm "_allowed_" the back one, which I have to share with a HUGE Hybiscus I'm not allowed to prune, and the clothesline.

..Ahem.  Sorry for the whining.  I recently started planting vegetables, a heirloom carrot mix, choggia beetroot, romanesco broccoli, french breakfast radishes, and chocolate capsicum.  The beetroot, broccoli and radishes have sprouted, and isolated carrots.

I also re-potted some herbs (Mint, Basil and Chives), but the Basil is very long-stalked, and I don't have anywhere great to put them... The sun is intense when it falls directly on them, but it doesn't do that for very long.  And the block slopes, and generally it's all not good.

I'll post some snaps later on, when it's not 9:53PM and thus it's well lit.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 10, 2007)

My seeds have at long last arrived today from Britain. Taken weeks in the post. Oh well. I'll know to order way in advance next year...


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 10, 2007)

Right now I am sitting at just under 6 weeks from the last potential frost date.  I will start my annual flowers this week and when they are germinated, that will free up the electric starter mat for the tomatoes and pepper plants.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 10, 2007)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I planted 'Robert'.  Get it?????


 
I just did   ... I was showering and it hit me.  But Shushi ... you didn't have to sow it up here as well!


----------



## Dina (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm looking for some tips to plant indoors.  Got some pottery but the label says to use pads when planting indoor plants/seeds.  What would be the pads to use?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2007)

Dina said:
			
		

> I'm looking for some tips to plant indoors. Got some pottery but the label says to use pads when planting indoor plants/seeds. What would be the pads to use?


Dina, you can buy cork like pads at any nursery or Home Depot..They protect your furniture and even you counter tops for moisture caused by the water in the pots..If you don't like the pads, they have small stands or saucers for the pots themselves.

kadesma


----------



## Dina (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you Kadesma.  The pottery I got already have saucers.  I will get the cork pads instead.  I'm growing some orchids and a bird of paradise indoor.  Hope I don't kill the plants.


----------



## Dina (Jul 20, 2007)

Woohoo!!!  One of my orchids has a sprout!!!  I didn't kill them after all.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 20, 2007)

Dina said:
			
		

> Woohoo!!!  One of my orchids has a sprout!!!  I didn't kill them after all.




Good going girl ----- Congrats, you'll have to send a pic !


----------



## Claire (Jul 22, 2007)

You can buy both felt and cork pads at most hardware stores.  They will just lift the pot up a bit so the water doesn't ruin your wood furniture.  If you are putting the pot on glass or ceramic surfaces it isn't as important.


----------



## Dina (Jul 22, 2007)

I will post some pics soon Barbara!  Oh, and my anthurium (sp) is growing new sprouts as well.  I love my indoor plants.

Claire: I got the cork pads for my large planters in the family room (today I overwatered one and it flooded the tile...oops).  Floors needed mopping anyhow.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2007)

I love anthuriums (yes, I'm sure the spelling is bad).  We used to call them "little boy flowers" for obvious reasons.  I grew many outside when I lived in Hawaii.  In Florida I had a sky light, and grew them in my bathroom.  Never had much luck with orchids, but the anthuriums did well.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 24, 2007)

*Anthuriums*

Claire,
The first time I saw an anthuriums I thought it was fake - my mother sent a plant to me when I had my son (37 years ago) I put them at my door in big pots at Christmas time with my poinsettias. They are much more common these days.


----------



## Dina (Jul 25, 2007)

Here are the pics ladies. I am thrilled to see my Hawaiian orchid sprout growing. The other one has no sprout. It may be lacking something or just a bit slower than the other. I LOVE GARDENING!!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 27, 2007)

I am just about to get my butt up and go out to the garden.  I have been gone for 3 days, and I know there is work to do out there.  

I had sweet corn for dinner last night, and probably have a 3 dozen ears still to pick and freeze.  The tomatoes are starting to come on strong, cukes and zukes are still producing, and I can have okra for dinner tonight.

I will pick veggies till I get too hot, then dunk in the pool for a while.  It is supposed to thunderstorm this afternoon, so I can stay inside and begin processing the veggies for the canner and the freezer.

I am planning on a perfect day.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 27, 2007)

hey, Sparrowgrass, I thought of you when I saw that Aug. 8th is National Sneak some zuchinni on your neighbors front porch Day!

Sneak Some Zucchini onto Your Neighbors


----------



## Dina (Jul 28, 2007)

That's awsome Beth! Too bad we don't have zuchini to share with our neighbors this year. I snuck some a basil plant on my friend's front door today since hubby and I were gardening and cleaning out some plants. We got a few palm trees, some yellow ixoras, a banana tree (since our doggie ate the last one), a papaya tree and some sort of plant that looks like the bird of paradise (except it's orange in color)...some sort of heliconia, I believe. I'll have to look up the name for it. I can't wait till the sun goes down to out and garden again.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2007)

I (as you can see) live in the midwest.  I've decided to only plant what my husband, me, and a couple of friends can eat.  The season is short but intense.  Weeding drives me crazy -- what is it with this awful crab grass that I cannot keep out of the very few patches of garden I call my own?  I wish it would just live in the lawn!  

This year, for some reason, my sense of smell and taste is "off" and I don't like cucumbers.  This breaks my heart, as it has always been a favorite of mine.  But they are so easy to grow, and twice a week I go visit a couple of shut-in friends who love them.  So I bring them there, and feed my husband as many as he'll eat (usually in the form of cucumber kimchee, which is one form that I still enjoy).  Here the tomatoes are just coming in; I have 4 plants.  A thriving herb garden, I've already had to cut my tarragon down to the ground (and yes, a week later I still have enough tarragon to feed an army), and my basil failed (don't know what happened, it popped up and we got a few meals from it, then it laid down and died), so I planted a second crop in a planter rather than the ground (it seemed to me that some kind of sub-terranian insect or fungus got it?).  This year I think my lovely, bonsai-ish rosemary bush just keeled over and died.  But then, it has done it before (it was in a small pot in the RV when we were on the road and my herb garden was in one big pot that I'd put out at every stop -- 3 years; then we brought it here and gave it graduatingly larger pots and brought it in every winter, and it always bloomed at Christmas.  It has seemed to have died many times over the years, but I think this may be it.  At something like 8 years old, it will be like losing an old friend, especially since we hauled it all over the U.S., border-to-border, coast-to-coast, and it has enhanced many a meal, not just of ours, but of various neighbors all over the country).


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 30, 2007)

Bethzaring, I don't think I will be able to celebrate that holiday this year, unless we get some rain.  

Everything has really slowed up, except the tomatoes--picked a five gallon bucketful on Saturday.

Might have to break out the garden hose, much as I hate to spend the money.


----------

